# Japanese Shoji Door to bathroom



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

Attached is a pic of the master bed and bath in the new place we're moving into. It looks like the previous owner used to have french doors in the doorway (we can see where the hinges used to be). I'm not so keen on the french doors idea there, a big old set of doors seems like a waste since the bathroom is open to the bedroom from the top there. I was considering instead some kind of sliding door or panels, like these Japanese Shoji Doors. 

Any of you guys have any experience with interior sliding doors? Will I have to remove the door frame there (i'm guessing yes). If I get a sliding door set delivered is the frame removal and door installation pretty DIY friendly?
OR any other ideas for separating the bathroom from the bedroom when there is such a wide doorway?


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

My wife nixed the barn doors... She and I both love the Asian flare those sliders bring, we'll probably replace the closet doors in the master with the same type as well. 
Boy are they expensive for the kits, like $450-700 it looks like.


----------

